

Show HN: Warming up a cold memcached cluster in production with Ruby. - jbaudanza
https://github.com/jbaudanza/cache_migration

======
jbaudanza
Heroku recently deprecated their memcached addon offering. Existing users need
to migrate to Memcachier by Oct 31. I published this code to help with that
migration.

